# seems to be a trend



## coolguyeagle76'

this is not directed at anyone in particular but where are all the beautiful traveler girls that DONT wanna be treated like shit and rather as an equal so we can come together as an unstoppable force for the destruction of bullshit, seriously i hope i find you darlin.


----------



## 614 crust

If you find them send one my way


----------



## wildboy860

yeah send them my way too! all I ask is for a girl who can spin fire, play some drums and fix my clothes.  and is willing to travel and put up with my crazy ass.


----------



## 614 crust

wildboy860 said:


> yeah send them my way too! all I ask is for a girl who can spin fire, play some drums and fix my clothes.  and is willing to travel and put up with my crazy ass.


 You might be asking for a bit much there. HAHAHAHA


----------



## Amish

wait ...theres such a thing @[email protected] only ones ive ever met are crazy as hell...id prefer to be able to make sense of what the girl is actualy saying then trying to translate wingnut and get a head ache


----------



## 614 crust

hahaha


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

of course theres such a thing! i know i demand respect! hahabut w.e i supose theirs cool girls out there. hard to find i know! but they r out there!!! haha good luck !


----------



## vandalette

I think all the cool ones are already taken. I like to think of myself as a cool chick, a little crazy but if ur sane then your normal and who the fuck wants to be normal! I've also met a couple girls on the road who were pretty awesome, never stayed with them long enough to find out if they were crazy or not tho lol Haven't met too many good looking ones tho lol


----------



## Amish

true but im not talking just a lil crazy thats oki i can deal with that, im talking aboutu the ones who are like perma fried talking about how the bagel is just a metaphor for world that has yet to be filled with cream cheese and toasted dont get me wrong i think if you really belive such nonsense then go for it....but i would have to inform you that i ate said bagel this morning for breakfast and that it was delicious


----------



## coldsteelrail

*seems to be a trend: what trend?*

AHahahahhahaha. Ok wait a minute. I want to look around and ask what is the trend this post is about? Is it about the alarming number of crazy, butt ugly, masochistic traveler women in this world begging to get laid, while all these incredibly handsome, talented, smart, and totally sane traveling men must search in vain for a beautiful mythical woman, who how dare she, probably wouldn't 'travel' anyway?

I thought the poster asked why so many traveler women would rather have an abusive boyfriend, than a sweet lover with whom they could otherwise save the world. What are you all talking about: ugly this, crazy that? Huh? Women?? Hello? All the traveling women i meet are beautiful, hard working, passionate, fun and zany, and they have men falling all over themselves tryna get a peek. EVERYBODY i meet is crazy, and that means YOU, you trash talk traveler wanna be general stp addict jerk of. OFTEN people chose to be abused and do abuse: MEN WOMEN and EVERYBODY in between.
I could ask all these questions as a woman. WHere are all these traveling men, who are not only drop dead gorgeous, strong, beautiful, and resourceful--they are romantic, purposeful, pricipled and willing to carry it through? I could claim they don't exist, because the ones who aren't pissing on themselves drunk, are all tripping on themselves, dropping words like 'done traveling' 'education' 'hot housie babe'.
The trouble is, we all get old and ugly and beat up. We all carry around heart ache (and our bags).. When you date someone, you find out their history, and recognise the patterns of the way that they want to be treated, and they way they seem to treat people. Sometimes you gotta leave it all behind...you'll find your lovely travelin companion, and join forces for the greater good. You just gotta be (and see) the greater good, while you go out and find her.


----------



## shwillyhaaa

uhhh...
i have met so many awesome girls in my travels
some so cool i found myself wishing i were a lesbo (seriously)
but as it is i am not...
you have to be patient
cause everyone can find their travelin soul mate
and speakin of such...im wondering where all the chill guys are...
you know the ones that dont ditch you in S. LA
the ones who dont stop talking to you if you dont "put out"
the ones that dont throw cell phones and beer cans at your head
its sad that i have yet to find a man who has some sort of dignity and respect for himself and others
i hate how everytime i find a road dog they end up being another stupid punk kid who just ditches me or spits in my face
claiming that if i were "punk enough, i wouldnt mind someone treating me that way"
not everyone on the roads and rails is punk and careless
oops i ranted... figures
anyways... all i have to say is wait
cause love isnt finding the perfect person, its seeing an imperfect person perfectly


----------



## 614 crust

shwillyhaaa said:


> uhhh...
> ..im wondering where all the chill guys are...
> you know the ones that dont ditch you in S. LA
> the ones who dont stop talking to you if you dont "put out"
> the ones that dont throw cell phones and beer cans at your head
> its sad that i have yet to find a man who has some sort of dignity and respect for himself and others


 
There are still some of us out here


----------



## Amish

yeah was bout to say that too lol, im not saying that there arent any awesome traveler chicks n what have you , the first thing i always look for is if i get along withthere presonality first and formost i dont care if your the hottest chick in the world if i dont like your personality you can kick rocks,id rather travel alone with my dog then some one im gonna wanna shoot,hell id prolly have a better conversation with my dog,
looks shouldnt really matter, especialy if your a grungey dirty traveler like me lol, and yeah sanity isnt on the top off the list im sure everyoine here has an issue of some kind some worse then others but as in my preference id prefer someone i can relate to and be able to have a coherent conversation with, and of course intelligence dont hurt either
as for getting laid its not that important to me theres more important things to worry about then that


----------



## Beegod Santana

coolguyeagle76' said:


> where are all the beautiful traveler girls that DONT wanna be treated like shit and rather as an equal so we can come together as an unstoppable force for the destruction of bullshit, seriously i hope i find you darlin.


 
They're all chilling at my squat right now, duh!

I mean come on. Yes there does seem to be more girls on the road who let people abuse them hanging with the half gallon health club, but that's pretty usual of any group of people with serious addiction issues. The really cool traveler girls are self confindent enough that they don't feel the need for a long time boyfriend to haul around.


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

this was just something that was on my mind at the time i posted it, not an eternal concious search, it will make sense when it happens, but it will be harder to find it correctly if i look to hard, im more focused on makeing myself awesome. for alot of people the concept of love connotates weakness but if you ever survived the real deal you know otherwise, thanks for posting kids, fight to win.


----------



## vandalette

*seems to be a trend: what trend?*

well said. :]


----------



## foxtailV

wow this is so real for to hear others opinions and views on this. I was wondering about that half gallon crowd thing myself. I also run into a lot of drama when i take on a road dog, 4 b or worse, no regrets just learning to live with my eyes more open. If it wernt 4 the birds and bees? i wouldnt belive in love. Seriouslly. How we live is on the ruff side and i think its really hard 2 find a diamond in the ruff. Ive been thinking all i want is a street girl? All these working class girls want me 2 enter their life and many are just hot and 10yrs younger and im ready to throw chunks, no way can i live that far from the apple tree! Sometimes i think that she cant be out there on the road, that maybe girls survive on a different road and that our paths should cross on some unforseen fate. As for trying to free the minds of those working girls, they got there own road.


----------



## bananathrash

passive dating thread.


----------



## Pheonix

hahaha your first mistake is using the internet to find a "good girl" the internet isn't the place to find them but instead the place for finding hookers, sluts and porn


----------



## notconnerR

I chased all the good girls away because I objectified them all.

Every single one of them.


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

not trying to find a girl on the internet, just bitching about real world woes in an imaginary setting.


----------



## Eden

Are they really worth the trouble?


----------



## Monkeywrench

I'm laughing. In a library, while reading this. Because I am traveling with probably one of the CRAZIEST bitches I have ever traveled with right now. HELP.


----------



## Benny

HaHa....be careful for what you wish for.


----------



## Chewbacka

I don't know why, but I kinda dig the chicks that have a crazy side to them. Maybe it's because I'm a bit crazy myself? Or because it makes them even more different. I mean, I don't want some chick that needs to be put in a straight jacket and put in a padded room, but the chicks that are kinda out there, random, crazy, and different catch my eye more then the quiet, calm, "normal" type chick? 


Fuck if I know haha.


----------



## seasonchange

kind of wondering what makes a girl "crazy." i'm pretty sure the last guy i traveled with would have slapped that label on me. 
and i think i'm pretty easy to get along with.
but of course i'm going to get frustrated with you when you're relying on me for certain things along the way. like using MY foodstamps to buy shitty food i don't plan on eating. or using my cash for tobacco you're going to smoke almost entirely to yourself. or by telling me the night before we head out that "hey...we can make out if you want...i mean, no pressure, but wanna make out?"
wow...you call that charming?
i mean, can you blame me for ditching a guy who falls asleep once we get a ride with a trucker that starts rubbing my legs. and when i tell my buddy at the next rest stop, he gets angry that the driver's ditched us because i wouldn't put up with his advances?
now i know you're not all like that, but girls who can't communicate their frustrations and greviances effectively often get labeled crazy when they finally lose their cool about these things and put a foot down.
unless you're talking about _crazy _crazy?


----------



## Gypsy Smile

oh, But we are everywhere my dear.


----------



## Joe Btfsplk

Chewbacka:

Many women find the term "chick" degrading.


----------



## Amish

seasonchange said:


> kind of wondering what makes a girl "crazy." i'm pretty sure the last guy i traveled with would have slapped that label on me.
> and i think i'm pretty easy to get along with.
> but of course i'm going to get frustrated with you when you're relying on me for certain things along the way. like using MY foodstamps to buy shitty food i don't plan on eating. or using my cash for tobacco you're going to smoke almost entirely to yourself. or by telling me the night before we head out that "hey...we can make out if you want...i mean, no pressure, but wanna make out?"
> wow...you call that charming?
> i mean, can you blame me for ditching a guy who falls asleep once we get a ride with a trucker that starts rubbing my legs. and when i tell my buddy at the next rest stop, he gets angry that the driver's ditched us because i wouldn't put up with his advances?
> now i know you're not all like that, but girls who can't communicate their frustrations and greviances effectively often get labeled crazy when they finally lose their cool about these things and put a foot down.
> unless you're talking about _crazy _crazy?


 
nah wouldnt consider you crazy or any girl thats like thatid prefer someone whos straightforward with what they want and all that rather then trying to guess or unravel the some code or hints
but the crazy crazy ones the ones that have more issues then a magazine stand i just try to avoid


----------



## Eatgarlic

well, stop worrying about it and go solo, right? it's that simple sometimes ya know?




Monkeywrench said:


> I'm laughing. In a library, while reading this. Because I am traveling with probably one of the CRAZIEST bitches I have ever traveled with right now. HELP.


----------



## notconnerR

CrimCon said:


> Chewbacka:
> 
> Many women find the term "chick" degrading.


 
Those women need to calm the fuck down.


----------



## Chewbacka

notconnerR said:


> Those women need to calm the fuck down.



Fuckin A! I agree haha


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

what has this thread become.


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed

coolguyeagle76' said:


> this is not directed at anyone in particular but where are all the beautiful traveler girls that DONT wanna be treated like shit and rather as an equal so we can come together as an unstoppable force for the destruction of bullshit, seriously i hope i find you darlin.


 
call me baby


----------



## menu

peeps are in the wrong market if you're trying to find em on the rails or the road. I prefer crazy. makes me look good. ha


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

Johnny Lightspeed said:


> call me baby


 
digits sexy


----------



## Shakou

The majority of them are taken, it seems. I consider myself to be a "cool chick" in the sense that my husband and I have a strong, stable, team-like relationship. All the other traveler girls who I've met that are much the same way are all in relationships while the batshit crazy ones are single.

Just remember though all good things happen in their own time


----------



## shwillyhaaa

yes! everything that is meant to happen will... frcing beautiful things is tarded as shit. and by the way... i like the term chick.. reminds me of cute baby chickens <3


----------



## BlewJ

I hope I would just travel with anyone and BE the kind of person people like to travel with rather than be demanding of others. But it's easy to say that: I'm sitting at a keyboard right know and now how to read - that's a far cry from how I treat people when on the road, or in any other "raw" situation, away from creature comforts or emotionally safe zones.


----------



## Spirit

im crazy crazy, im just old enough now that i can hide it well. however if i ever saw a girl getting abused by a guy, verbally/mentally or otherwise, that crazy crazy would come pouring out in tsunami waves that would utterly crush everything in its path. dont put up with shit like that stand tall girls and guys.


----------



## BlewJ

Awesome, Spirit! Not many people would stick up for others like that.


----------



## trenwren

amen to what coldsteelrail said!


----------



## Medusa

Come on...don't you want your very own Marla Singer? I mean, maybe you're "crazy" yourself and don't know it yet..ha

Eh, I have a hard time finding a guy I'm attracted to who isn't a total douchebag and totally self-centered. They only seem to want the goods, but the only part about that that really pisses me off is how manipulative and conniving a lot of them are about it. I suppose a lot of people in general are deceptive whenever they badly want something, though. It's just so retarded how cool I am towards them, and then they end up treating me like shit because I don't put out or whatever....and nobody treats me like shit without getting stung back. So, I'm sure some asshole has labeled me as "crazy" before. 

But anyway, I think these guys end up hurting a lot of girls and labeling them as "crazy" because they finally snap after all the emotional bullshit they had to go through.
I think many of the "crazy" girls are just really insecure girls who get emotionally attached to a douchebag because he manipulated them so much initially that they feel he actually has true feelings for them. So, they either try anything they can to stay with the guy or seek revenge.

I've been pretty fine being alone. It does get lonely at times, but, hey, I'm still young. And I'm not going to compromise myself out of impatience. I know what I deserve, so I just let things fall into place wherever they may fall. I like having the excitement of not knowing what's going to happen next. The journey is usually more fun than the destination, anyway.


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

i'd just like to remind everyone that i didnt use the word crazy in my origional post, i stick by what i was feeling when i posted this, i will probably never be able to have a relationship with a girl that is not on the road that is of any substance, everytime i try it fails miserably because i know were living in different worlds and no matter how bad i want it my heart cant be all there. i love to ramble, get into mischeif, adventure ect... and that will always be my first and greatest love, and it would be cool to share that with someone, but its secondary to my own fulfillment at this point. dog deeps.


----------



## Medusa

Yeah, I know. I was just responding to everybody in general.
I know what you mean. I don't see how hooking up with a housie would work unless they decided to start traveling, too. But too many people aren't willing to let go of their creature comforts.
I definitely would never sacrifice traveling and all that adventure to be with somebody. Chances are it wouldn't even last long if they weren't into something you love so much. You'd get itchy feet and be dissatisfied with yourself for sacrificing such a liberating thing. It would be like crawling into a cage.


----------



## BlewJ

Medusa said:


> Come on...don't you want your very own Marla Singer? I mean, maybe you're "crazy" yourself and don't know it yet..ha
> 
> Eh, I have a hard time finding a guy I'm attracted to who isn't a total douchebag and totally self-centered. They only seem to want the goods, but the only part about that that really pisses me off is how manipulative and conniving a lot of them are about it. I suppose a lot of people in general are deceptive whenever they badly want something, though. It's just so retarded how cool I am towards them, and then they end up treating me like shit because I don't put out or whatever....and nobody treats me like shit without getting stung back. So, I'm sure some asshole has labeled me as "crazy" before.
> 
> But anyway, I think these guys end up hurting a lot of girls and labeling them as "crazy" because they finally snap after all the emotional bullshit they had to go through.
> I think many of the "crazy" girls are just really insecure girls who get emotionally attached to a douchebag because he manipulated them so much initially that they feel he actually has true feelings for them. So, they either try anything they can to stay with the guy or seek revenge.
> 
> I've been pretty fine being alone. It does get lonely at times, but, hey, I'm still young. And I'm not going to compromise myself out of impatience. I know what I deserve, so I just let things fall into place wherever they may fall. I like having the excitement of not knowing what's going to happen next. The journey is usually more fun than the destination, anyway.


 
"Crazy" is usually a highly subjective term for someone who just doesn't do things our way and so pisses us off and in no way connotes anything about the person as they are unto themselves, sane or insane, both of which are actually quite technical terms. People who treat you as you mentioned don't deserve you or anyone else, but we all act that way at times. I hate finding myself flipping people off in traffic, not that this is even a close parallel, simply because they are driving at a speed that's inconvenient for me to make a left turn. I mean, we're not altruistic. Not yet, anyway. But we gotta try to keep respecting each other unconditionally. Fuck labeling (and spreading slander about) someone because they won't put out. No one has the right to demand squat from anyone else. End of goddamn sermon.


----------

